# Grip recommendation for revolvers and auto loader



## KenPCPilot (Sep 15, 2010)

I inherited a Colt .45 Government, S&W .38 Special, and a .22 revolver. All of them have the factory stock grips which are rather small in diameter. This spring I had a bad bicycle crash and fractured the metacarpel bones in my right hand. The fracture could not be surgically repaired and I have some deformity and weakness in my grip. I think a larger grip would be more comfortable enabling me to shoot with consistent accuracy. I have shot all of these and have no pain its just holding the grip after several shots is more difficult. I would appreciate any experts or veteran shooters advice on what to purchase since I have found alot so far on the internet.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

KenPCPilot said:


> I inherited a Colt .45 Government, S&W .38 Special, and a .22 revolver. All of them have the factory stock grips which are rather small in diameter. This spring I had a bad bicycle crash and fractured the metacarpel bones in my right hand. The fracture could not be surgically repaired and I have some deformity and weakness in my grip. I think a larger grip would be more comfortable enabling me to shoot with consistent accuracy. I have shot all of these and have no pain its just holding the grip after several shots is more difficult. I would appreciate any experts or veteran shooters advice on what to purchase since I have found alot so far on the internet.


First of all welcome to the forum. Since I am a cyclist and I can empathsize with you on your crash. I am glad you are ok otherwise. My only bad spill temporarily damaged my lower leg and right hand palm.
Some grip manufacturers like NIL Nill Griffe - Replacement Grips for Pistols make difference sizes based upon hand size.
Hogue wood grips are typically thicker than stock or aluminum grips. Hogue Inc., The Best Value In Handgun Grips, Rifle Stocks and Accessories - Bar None!
I am sure others will chime in with their experience as well. Good luck and I am glad you are not letting your bike accident keep you from arming yourself.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Hogue, rubber. or, try a half-finger cycling glove with some padding. i use same shooting my 2" .357 with full house and a boot grip cuz that thing will sting the snot outta yer hand after the 3rd round.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

p/s- 

revolvers: your suppport thumb? stick it up so it has no chance of getting close to the B-C gap and flame cutting the tip of your thumb or finger off- cuz thats exactly what will happpen, esp with the heavy's. 

1911: dont ride the the thumb safety/let your thumb interfere with the slide opperation.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

KenPCPilot said:


> This spring I had a bad bicycle crash and fractured the metacarpel bones in my right hand. The fracture could not be surgically repaired and I have some deformity and weakness in my grip.


You may want to look at learning to shoot left handed and use your right hand as the support hand. Be sure to know if you are right or left eye dominant and use the dominant eye for aiming. Contact the local clubs to see if they have a NRA Certified Instructor who can work with you.

Here Todd Jarrett covers the grip of a semi-auto. With a 1911, I prefer to put my shooting thumb on the top of the safety (keep off the slide) like Todd Jarrett.
YouTube - Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.

I have not found anything on the internet that shows the proper revolver grip while handling the firearm properly and safely.


----------

